# Looking to start my own business from fixed premises



## Baxt3R (May 12, 2009)

Hi folks,
I have been looking around the site after coming across it on google and it seems that you are a great bunch and have answers to every question asked and always do your best to help out.

Anyways, I'm looking to start my own detailing business from fixed premises on the basis of customers dropping off their cars to have the work carried out. Im just looking for some advice and tips from anyone running or being involved in the same type of business.

I currently work Full Time as a warehouse manager but would be looking to go part time and open my own place say 12noon-6ish roughly in order to see if it works out. I've had my heart set on eventually going down this route as its a job where my interests would be and one that I would enjoy rather than doing it just for the money factor. If I could earn £200+ per week after tax I would be happy as I'm doing a job I enjoy. To begin with i will be looking just to cover running costs and the unit I am currently looking at is £100.00 per week including VAT for 1000sqft.

Now I seem to be rambling on a bit but as this is my first business and Im only 22 it is quite a daunting thought but mt heart is set on going for it.

Im not to sure how I go about insurances etc(what I actually am required to have), whats the best set-up to Detail from premises as the easiest seems to be for customers to drop-off their cars but this might put some clients off as how do they get home etc?? Whats the most recommended equipment(as in power washers, wet/dry vacs etc) as I keep looking at the most expensive rather than what would be capable for the job to help on start-up costs.

There are a few questions that crop up in my mind and I'll start jotting them down but any info would be great as I'm looking to start-up asap.

Thanks in advance and your help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Have a read of this.

I wish you all the best in your new venture.

Maxtor.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If you plan on driving customer's vehicles, you will need to consider Motor Trade Road Risks insurance, but at 22 i'm afraid to say it will be quite expensive, possibly also restrictive as to the types of vehicles you can drive and with a limited vehicle value. 

You should also consider extending the Motor Trade policy to cover vehicles at your trade premises against loss or damage, especially if any will be kept there overnight.

Then there is the option to include contents of the unit, such as equipment and stock.

Although not compulsory, Public Liability Insurance should be viewed as a must. You won't get damage to customer's vehicles covered under the public liability insurance for a unit based risk, but this will be covered under vehicles at trade premises extension of the road risks cover.


----------



## autodetailer (May 3, 2007)

Best of luck in your new venture:thumb:


----------



## 106rallye (May 12, 2008)

best of luck with everything mate, im currently researching as much as i can as me and a friend are in the process of setting up a mobile detailing company, iv'e read so much my head hurts and i keep thinking in the back of my head that having a unit would also help for doing corrections when its dark/very cold and damp.
ill keep my eye on this thread


----------



## sidekickdmr (Nov 14, 2007)

Good luck!

be interesting to see what happens


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

You need to do a proper busines plan, think of heating and electricity costs, business rates, water rates, water collection, phone costs etc etc.

We are in the process of looking at a unit and with all costs we factor for the year running a unit will cost over £700.00 a month.

Unless your are going to work by candle light your £100 a month is well of target.

I am currently mobile and work from 7am till when the job is done, no maximum working week being self employed, plus when I get in I have invoices and books to do, so 7am till midnight is often.

I would not have it any different though as every day is different and I meet some great customers.

Good luck though.

Steve


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

what experience have you got in valeting/detailing , most of the guys i know all started off mobile because units are very expensive when you have no customer base, advertising will have to be considered as potential customers will need to be able to find you , as word of mouth business wont apply as its to early .
i think you need to sit and work out a plan as reading threads on here can make this business sound easy , which it is far from , theres a thousand and one things to think about and all of them cost money .


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Unit's are cheap as chips at the mo - cos there is a shed load of business parks sitting with empty units. I am currently negotiating with some people for a 3,000sqf unit with free rent for the first year. But.. that's the North East. I don't know whether it's the same down south. 

I'm 26 and my insurance is immense, and I don't even have a unit. Don't be alarmed if you get quotes of around £5,000 a year for proper insurance. Then you've got equipment, products, advertising to factor in. I'd say, at very very least, even without the unit costs, you'd be looking at more than £10k startup costs in your first year. What you've also got to factor in also is that some business park owners or councils will not allow you to do car cleaning unless you have a full water disposal/recycle system (such as the one Polished Bliss has.) These don't come cheap!

Peter mentioned experience, which is probably the most valid question in this thread. Without at least a years experience and an established customer base, in my very humble opinion, you'd be pouring money down the drain if you set up premises (unless you were wanting to do just valeting - and even then, it will be tough.) Setting up a detailing unit with no experience and no previous customers could well end up with you sitting around with no work for months. 

I'm not trying to chuck a spanner in your works, as every one of us who now do this full time and are thriving, had to start out, but, what I do think you need to be aware of is what our beginnings are. Nobody on here, as far as I know, just 'started.' We all came from basic valeting backgrounds and worked our way up, learning things as we went, and earning a reputation. That's the only way to do this game in my eyes, as it's not like setting up a retail outlet etc, where you just stick a sign up and people wander in. People need to trust you with their pride and joy - often very expensive pride and joy. I am off to look at a £200,000 car in a bit, and I'm pretty sure the owner wouldn't be happy leaving it with someone he'd not heard of because they weren't established. 

Just some food for thought for you!


----------



## Ultimate Valet (Aug 28, 2006)

I say definately do your homework first, proper business plan etc, but go for it. This country needs budding entrepreneurs!


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Good luck in your future venture mate - I wish you all the best:thumb:

Take a good read of what some of the pro's have replied with Wonderdetail is spot on with the customer base. 
Mirror Finish is correct on when he says your cost per month will be quite high on consumables and things, not forgetting how much products you will go through and the high cost of them relative to the likes of bulk valeting products that splash and dash people use.
Shiny has made some good point on insurance and at 22 it will be V.high I am paying upwards of £2K a year to insure a car and motorbike.

:thumb:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Wonderdetail said:


> Unit's are cheap as chips at the mo - cos there is a shed load of business parks sitting with empty units. I am currently negotiating with some people for a 3,000sqf unit with free rent for the first year. But.. that's the North East. I don't know whether it's the same down south.
> 
> I'm 26 and my insurance is immense, and I don't even have a unit. Don't be alarmed if you get quotes of around £5,000 a year for proper insurance. Then you've got equipment, products, advertising to factor in. I'd say, at very very least, even without the unit costs, you'd be looking at more than £10k startup costs in your first year. What you've also got to factor in also is that some business park owners or councils will not allow you to do car cleaning unless you have a full water disposal/recycle system (such as the one Polished Bliss has.) These don't come cheap!
> 
> ...


Can't add much more to it than apart from the premises costs!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

...and Paul makes a great point about waste disposal (thats ALL water and run-off that comes off a car) as its not just the landlords but the law that is very specific about how you must dispose of that. Long gone are the days of foaming and washing a car on a commercial premises and letting it wash down the nearest drain. Many still do it but if you get caught you'd better fact in the likely fine 

Good luck getting off the ground, but as many said, make sure you have a solid business plan and get professional advise on each aspect you are looking at.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Good Luck*

Mate, Good Luck, I'd love to chuck in my stress full day job and do something I love but its what they all said, getting experience, getting trained, also selling to the public why you need 10 hours and £400 to clean a car the XXX at Tesocs etc (Can I say that??) can do for a fiver.

But I wish you all the best mate I really do as I'd love to be able to break the old corporate chains, if you do go for it though I'm in property and FM management so PM me if you need and tips etc on those sorts of issues, be happy to help.

Danno


----------



## Baxt3R (May 12, 2009)

Hi folks, not been able to get near my comp in a few days. Thanks for all the replies and i knew i could count on you guys to point my mind in the right direction. Moneywise I have planned for all costs I was just previously stating the size of the unit I was looking at(and how cheap it was going for), all other costs have been taken into consideration bar insurances as I wasn't to sure on the requirements etc.

Anyways, to cut a long story short I have been doing more head scratching and come to the conclusion that mobile 'upmarket' valeting is the way to go to build up a good customer base. I am going to look at Vans as of the tailend of this week and then I'll be looking for equipment, Had a look at the Autobrite deals as I think a package may be the way to go.

Whats all your thoughts on my decision? I have the drive and determination and just want to do something that rewards you for your own hard work and effort.

Thanks again for the advice and guidance

Mark


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not sure about 12pm-6pm, think about people who'd like their cars done whilst they're at work


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> I'm not sure about 12pm-6pm, think about people who'd like their cars done whilst they're at work


most people are at work at 12pm - 6pm though.. (or 5/5:30pm)


----------



## Baxt3R (May 12, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> I'm not sure about 12pm-6pm, think about people who'd like their cars done whilst they're at work


12pm-6pm may not be ideal for every client but due to the type of employment I am currently in I'd have to go part-time in the morning. Surely I should cover most bases on these times though.


----------



## Baxt3R (May 12, 2009)

Does anyone use a transit connect as I quite like these vans or would a short wb Transit be better?


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Have you fully researched your proposed market? Is there a demand for that kind of service and during those times of day? How are you going to market yourself? 

Lots of things still to consider.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

yup, market research should be your first step. once you have concluded that there is potential business out there you need to work out costs and revenue and then re-evaluate if the market is still there at the proposed costs. cost price may be the best way to start up as alot of details are done via word of mouth. 


all the best though. work hard. :thumb:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Baxt3R said:


> Hi folks, not been able to get near my comp in a few days. Thanks for all the replies and i knew i could count on you guys to point my mind in the right direction. Moneywise I have planned for all costs I was just previously stating the size of the unit I was looking at(and how cheap it was going for), all other costs have been taken into consideration bar insurances as I wasn't to sure on the requirements etc.
> 
> Anyways, to cut a long story short I have been doing more head scratching and come to the conclusion that mobile 'upmarket' valeting is the way to go to build up a good customer base. I am going to look at Vans as of the tailend of this week and then I'll be looking for equipment, Had a look at the Autobrite deals as I think a package may be the way to go.
> 
> ...


My thoughts? There is no such thing. You are either a valeter, or you aren't. I get 'upmarket' cars come to me simply because they have caught wind of the terrible reputation (MOST) valeting firms have and they don't want their car damaged. This to them, justifies a higher cost, and a much longer work time (the quickest I have ever done a car is two hours, and that was literally just a wash.) Wonder Detail is set apart from others offering similar services because of reputation. A customer base that recommends time and time again. Setting up an 'upmarket' valeting service, in my eyes, is simply a case of selecting a niche of customers (e.g, only the expensive cars) but the problem is that, just because they have a nice car, doesn't mean they are not perfectly happy with their £5 wash at Tesco's whilst they shop. I have seen Lambo's, Ferrari's, Porsche's all totally wrecked by valeting firms. And I mean wrecked - oft some of them needing wet sanding. It's only because I've met the owners, or they've met a customer of mine, that they've ended up using my services. Otherwise, they would have been perfectly happy with what they were using previously.

My advice to you, is to start at the bottom and work your way up. Valet anything, no matter how cheap, for very very little money. But do it well. Use TBM, proper drying towels, do the insides of wheels, and show your customers that you are willing to put in the extra effort. If you do this, and you are good at what you do, your business will grow organically. On the wave of this, you can start adding in extra services, such as a more expensive wax, and then, after you've got loads of experience and customers, start heading towards machine polishing. I can honestly say, in my own opinion of course, that you are setting yourself up for a big disappointment, both financially and emotionally, if you try and do this any other way.


----------



## Baxt3R (May 12, 2009)

Wonderdetail said:


> My thoughts? There is no such thing. You are either a valeter, or you aren't. I get 'upmarket' cars come to me simply because they have caught wind of the terrible reputation (MOST) valeting firms have and they don't want their car damaged. This to them, justifies a higher cost, and a much longer work time (the quickest I have ever done a car is two hours, and that was literally just a wash.) Wonder Detail is set apart from others offering similar services because of reputation. A customer base that recommends time and time again. Setting up an 'upmarket' valeting service, in my eyes, is simply a case of selecting a niche of customers (e.g, only the expensive cars) but the problem is that, just because they have a nice car, doesn't mean they are not perfectly happy with their £5 wash at Tesco's whilst they shop. I have seen Lambo's, Ferrari's, Porsche's all totally wrecked by valeting firms. And I mean wrecked - oft some of them needing wet sanding. It's only because I've met the owners, or they've met a customer of mine, that they've ended up using my services. Otherwise, they would have been perfectly happy with what they were using previously.
> 
> My advice to you, is to start at the bottom and work your way up. Valet anything, no matter how cheap, for very very little money. But do it well. Use TBM, proper drying towels, do the insides of wheels, and show your customers that you are willing to put in the extra effort. If you do this, and you are good at what you do, your business will grow organically. On the wave of this, you can start adding in extra services, such as a more expensive wax, and then, after you've got loads of experience and customers, start heading towards machine polishing. I can honestly say, in my own opinion of course, that you are setting yourself up for a big disappointment, both financially and emotionally, if you try and do this any other way.


Hi there,
Great answer and I'm taking on board everything in your statement. Just to clarify though, I meant 'upmarket' as in offering a service using top products rather than cheap bulk valet products whilst trying to offer competitive prices which will in turn grow my customer base as the finished result will obviously be superior to the same Job using cheaper products. Does this seem feasable in your opinion?
Thanks


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Best of luck with your venture mate. I live in the same locality as you and this is something I've thought long and hard about as well but I certainly havn't taken my idea as far as you have. I'm not sure it can be really practical for you to do it part time but on the other hand it would be risky to pack in a fulltime job to do it. I am a heck of a lot older than you and if I did try to make it work fulltime and it went belly up I'd really srtuggle to get another job at my age! This has held me back somewhat so it will probably remain just a pipe dream for me unfortunately.


----------

